# Newbie ??



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

I started reading about beekeeping 2 yrs ago. We started building our house and didn't have the time or the extra money to start up. This coming spring I SHOULD be ready. Can you walk me through what I need to start? I was thinking the base, hive box, but how many supers do I need to start with? I forgot some of my readings. I will have to touch up this winter. haha. Thanks


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

2 deep brood boxes (9 1/2"),a bottom board,inter cover,telescopic top cover,20 deep frames w/ wired foundation.That's just the "Must" to get through winter next year.
Get bees,and a boardman feeder to get then going and tools to work then and protect you and you should be good to go.

Wade

There's many on here that can tell you more in depth !


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're not looking to start up a major operation, another option to look into might be a top bar hive (e.g. www.backyardhive.com). Much cheaper to get started if you build your own and less equipment required to maintain going forward if you're not planning to grow to more than a couple hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For one year of bee keeping it is my recommendation.
*You double the list below and have two colonies. Also join a club.*
*One screen bottom board*
*One intercover*
*one outer cover *
*one hive top feeder*
*Two deep brood boxes, 20 frames with real bees wax foundation* which will be enough to get you thru to late summer depending on the summer weather. I would get at least *one shallow honey super with real wax foundation* for the first year so they can draw to foundation out if they finish up and fill the first two deeps
Hive tool sold in hard wear stores as a paint scraper, 5:1 7:1 tool 
A helmet with veil, a pair of pig skin gloves till you get used to working bare handed.
Long sleeve light colored dress shirt and blue jeans and your good to go for one whole year. That is how I dress even when doing removals.



*Order your bees ASAP as they are usually all gone by the end of February* 


 Al


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Al! I am really excited to get em. The Rural King started carrying the equipment and I think I can get everything you mentioned from there. So, you do pest removals?


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

as far as the hive and wood things ,,, how handy are you with the saw ?? you can make your own box , top ,, screen bottom board , the frames you might want to buy ,, Al has some plans up in the sticky at the top of this fourm


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice. I consider myself somewhat handy. Haha. Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do honey bee removals but do not do homes people are living in.

I also will remove wasp but am paid to do so.

Hey Tom happy holidays.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Nice. I consider myself somewhat handy. Haha. Thanks




Check your PM !

Wade


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Thanks Al! I am really excited to get em. The Rural King started carrying the equipment and I think I can get everything you mentioned from there. So, you do pest removals?


If you are talking about removing pests from the bees,Most would say Yes. There are as many methods and options as there are beekeepers so you need to study varroa mites and perhaps hive beetles and figure a method best for you and where you live. Finding out what other local beeks do might help....or you just might like a different method. Some go "natural" but that's very hard ( a little easier with top bar hives)and usually requires keeping nucs for back-up if a hive dies(not a bad idea anyway though but not usually for first year folks which have Enough to keep track of!!!!). Winter kills a lot of hives too so you'll have to study up before your first winter and consider their honey stores(many don't harvest the first year....depends on how well they do!),insulation or not,ventilation or not,strapping down so wild animals can't knock the hives over,mouse guards and other factors.

Get a binder/journal for notes too! Write down Everything you notice that first year;and always!You'll never regret knowing when your bees did certain things when going into your second and following years! Best Wishes!


----------



## quilaho (Dec 29, 2012)

My recommendation is to read Micheal Bush's website and do what he does with whatever alterations you need to accommodate your environment and local resources ...

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

He also has a book but he will be the first to admit is is just a compilation of his website.


----------

